# Extended use of Pin Vise



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Many of us use the pin vice to hold very small drills. With increasing age my hands are liking it less and less. Yesterday while attempting to drill a hole in a reversing bar (another topic later in Live Steam) I found it very difficult. After much thought, I chucked the pin vice with the very small twist drill into a battery powered drill and using very slow speed it went through the metal with very little force and no discomfort at all. Life is Good.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a couple of pin vises that have a 1/4 inch hex shank, designed to fit in an electric screwdriver. I also have a pin vise with a 1/8 inch shank that fits a Dremmel mototool collet chuck. I prefer the electric screwdriver because it has the trigger for On/Off and speed control, whereas my mototool has a knob on the back (to alter the speed) that has to be adjusted with the other hand (which is usually holding what I am drilling).


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a couple three p-vices that I chuck into my Foredom flex shaft.

Get a chunk of BeesWax and use that as your lube, just dip the rotating bit into the wax and then drill. It's sticky and doesn't fly off, plus it melts as friction heats up and then helps the chips flow out. One can also get Sticky wax sticks from jewelry supply houses. Same thing.

John


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

John, good tip, will get some Bees Wax ASAP as I have another directional lever to drill. thank you.


----------

